# Translation Man-Speak



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Translating Man-Speak: How to Tell What He is Really Saying

I have found this interesting and thought i would share it.
Translating Man-Speak: What He Is Really Trying to Tell You - iVillage

When He Says When You're Dating



He says: So maybe we could get together or something?
He means: I think you're really hot and want to ask you out, but I'm too chicken to say so

He says: Nothing about seeing you again
He means: His mojo wasn't rising

He says: You're a really good person
He means: You'll never see him again

He says: Let's be friends
He means: You're not my type, but could you set me up with your hot friend?

He says: I'll call you
He means: I really mean to call but I'm scared you'll say yes, we'll go out and it will be a letdown. Or worse, what if it's not? Do I want to go through all the hassle of dating? Get married? Have kids? Aaahhhh!

He says: We're dating
He means: We've spent at least five nights together, at least one of which has ended in sexual contact. But in no way are we exclusive

He says: We're seeing each other
He means: It's down to you and one other woman

He says: I think we should date exclusively
He means: I'm scared that if I don't make things more permanent, you'll date someone else



When He Says When He Wants Sex

He says: This is our third date, isn't it?
He says: Is it warm out or just me?
He says: What time do you go to work in the morning?
He says: You think it's true what they say about oysters?
He means: I WANT SEX

He says (in the middle of a great orgasm): I love you
He means: I love that incredible thing you are doing with your finger/tongue/body right now

He says (immediately after making love): It'll be great to show you the house I grew up in (or anything else that smacks of the future)
He means: Are you thinking about your ex and how much better he was than me?

He says: We haven't spoken for ages and I've been thinking about you
He means: I haven't gotten laid in almost three months

He says: I'm not looking to get serious
He means: I just want a little nookie

He says: How many guys have you been with?
He means: I'm the best, right?



What He Says When He's Serious

He says: I really like you
He means: I think I am falling in love but if I say that word, there is no going back

He says (in the middle of a date): It'll be great to show you the house I grew up in (or anything else that smacks of the future)
He means: See Above

He says: "Girlfriend" and he's not doing a Ru Paul imitation
He means: You've made him breakfast, he fixed your car and his buddies aren't allowed to come on to you

He says: Nothing's wrong. I'm fine
He means: God, I know you want to talk about my day and all my interrelationships with my colleagues and boss and the guy who drives my bus, but I am at home now and I just want to drink 10 beers, eat a bag of chips for dinner and zone out

He says: Maybe we need to slow down
He means: Maybe you need to slow down

He says: I don't know what I want
He means: I don't want you

He says: I need some space
He means: I'm about this close to dumping you but I haven't worked up the nerve yet

He says: You're an amazing woman
He means: You're an amazing woman

He says: I love you
He means: You make me incredibly happy whenever we are together. I think you may be The One.



What He Hears When You Speak

Men don't always hear everything you're saying, which means he's not always getting your message...

You say (after being introduced): Do you know this band?
He hears: I want you now

You say: What do you do?
He hears: Are you making enough money to make you marriage material?

You say: My ex is a crazy stalker who won't stop calling me. He scares me.
He hears: I'm still in love with my ex

You say: What are we doing Saturday night?
He hears: I want all your time for the rest of your life

You say (after making love): That was really nice
He hears: That was the best sex of my life. Let's do it again!



Top Lies He'll Tell You

Be wary, if he says any of the following to you:

But I tried to call
I didn't get the message
I didn't notice what she looked like
Sex isn't the most important thing
I'll be careful
We'll talk about it later
I'm not mad
I could fall in love with you in a minute (wait a minute and ask him how he feels now)


Learning to Talk Just Like Him

How to talk to a man so he understands you:

Men can only take directions one at a time. So, if you want him to go into the kitchen and get you a cup of tea, make it a two-part request (this also applies to when you are in bed with him).

When men bother to use words, it's to inspire action (whereas women communicate to bond). So if a guy insults another guy, he automatically thinks he wants to fight. And if you say you like his shirt, he thinks, "Cool -- she wants to jump my bones!"

University of Houston psychologists investigating why men keep things bottled up found it was to maintain power in a relationship -- when they don't talk, their partner is left guessing. You do the same and he'll be putty in your hands.

Men don't want to talk about the relationship. They just want to do it (in his mind, if he didn't love you, he'd leave). Here's how he thinks: "If we need to talk about the relationship, it must be broken. If it's broken, it means it's doomed. I'm outta here."

A man will say, "I'm fine," even when being tortured by Zulu warriors. It's in his nature not to reveal weakness because that betrays vulnerability, which comes off as lack of status, according to research by evolutionary psychologist David Buss. In short, he's worried you'll think he's a weed if he can't solve his problems without his Superwoman girlfriend coming to his aid.



How to Know He Loves You

There are certain words his tongue seems to trip over -- like "girlfriend," "love" and "commitment." But since men are action-driven, it's really more important what he does than what he says.You know your man really loves you if he:

Lets you drive his car (especially his new SUV)
Assumes you're spending the weekend together
Introduces you to his friends
Stops wearing his "If you're not wasted, the day is" T-shirt, because he knows you hate it
Calls for absolutely no reason
Wants to talk after sex


Things He Never Wants to Hear

Here's what he really doesn't want to hear from you (and probably won't hear anyway):

Honey, we have to talk: No, YOU have to talk -- and talk and talk and talk.

What are you thinking about?: His feelings, like his answers, will be simple. So if you are lying in postcoital comfort and he answers, "Pizza," he really means he is thinking about pizza and not that you have skin that resembles pizza or you look like you've eaten one too many pies in your life

Do you think that girl is pretty?: He thinks that if he even hesitates to say no, it will kill his chances of sex that night -- or any other night.

I want to get married: He already assumes this is what you want, he just doesn't want to hear it. So you only have to notify him if this is NOT the case

How do I look -- honestly?: Honestly, you look wonderful to him. That's why he's with you.


----------

